# Mystery spot on cory cat?



## OCTOhalie (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi everyone!

This morning I noticed a single white spot near the end of the side fin (pectoral?) on my corydora catfish. I added three 2" clown loaches last Friday (the smallest died after only two days in the tank *frown ) and they show no sign of this mysterious spot, even though they are apparently the "ich magnets". Only my largest bronze corydora seems to have it..

I am a bit obsessive with my tank/fish and I am paranoid now that it could be ich.. though the cory has not been acting weirdly, (have not seen him flashing) I am still worried that this mysterious white spot could be something more serious and I DO NOT want any tragedies.

I got quICK cure and treated with half the recommended dose for the first time tonight. (~20 drops for my 55 gal). My temp stays at a steady 84 degrees so I do not think that raising it would help much. I am worried the treatment will stress the corys and clowns more since they are sensitive little things.

What do you all suggest I do as far as pinpointing the issue and treatment? Idid a 30% water change a few days ago along with a small vacuuming.. should I do another PWC now or after a few days of quICK cure? There are wayyyyy too many opinions on the whole "use half dose salt, raise the temp, do water changes".. etc, etc. *H2

And please, before you give me the all too common "you shouldn't have clowns in a 55 gal" or.. "they need to be in schools of no less than 5/6.." TRUST ME, I know this. They are, at the time, absolutely fine in this amount of space for a years time or so and will get an upgrade when they reach about 5". I also did not know that petsmart would only have 3, so I bought them all with every intention to go back this week to get at least 4 more (since one died)

Water parameters:
pH-7.1
nitrate-10/15ppm
nitrite-0ppm
KH-40ppm
GH-60 (maybe a hair more)

Stocking:
4 bronze corydoras
2 red mickey mouse platys
2 dalmation mollies
2 clown loaches

Any feedback is appreciated!! *thumbsup thanx


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

First know the enemy;
Ich | The Skeptical Aquarist
I'ved used rid ich plus(same ingredients as quick cure) with my clown loaches before.If the fish tolerate the med(see how they look tomorrow) I would increase the dose .try to get it up to full ddose if fish are ok.
a couple more degrees(over 86) will really speed up the life cycle of ich.
Next check into the chance it is something else?Columnaris seems to running rampid lately for alot of people(especially with cories).I really wonder if the fish farms have become so infected that it is almost unavoidable.
Columnaris loves warm,clean oxygen rich water.If it is columnaris you want to lower tank temp to lower 70's.
Fish Columnaris | Fungus & Saprolegnia | Treatment & Prevention


----------



## OCTOhalie (Mar 25, 2014)

I will most certainly look into that possibility.. and I will check on their temperaments tomorrow to make sure nothing funny is going on before I up the dose. 

I am, though, a bit paranoid about upping the temp because the heater I have even on it's LOWEST setting keeps the temp at 84.. I am scared to turn it up too high and too fast. Not sure why this heater is so powerful. I bought it used from a friend of mine.

Thank you for your speedy and helpful advice!


----------



## OCTOhalie (Mar 25, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> First know the enemy;
> Ich | The Skeptical Aquarist
> I'ved used rid ich plus(same ingredients as quick cure) with my clown loaches before.If the fish tolerate the med(see how they look tomorrow) I would increase the dose .try to get it up to full ddose if fish are ok.
> [/url]


I just took a minute to check out the tank and I can see that the affected cory is swimming somewhat rapidly. Not really in a panic but.. more so than usual. At least one of the smaller ones is following him at all times. He does take breaks to hang out at the bottom but returns to swimming quickly. Somewhat odd for him at this hour. What do you think?

The spot is like someone took a thick needle and stuck him with white paint in that very spot only. and upon closer inspection, it is not on his actual fin. it is on one of those spiny looking things.. Just behind his gills and before his pectoral fin. I am guessing it is a fin spine (for defense) ?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Forgot to mention to be careful using more than one form of treatment at same time(meds and heat).Meds often lower oxygen level,so if lowering the water a couple inches will make filter return splash this will be helpful.An air stone is a good thing also,but if you don't have one the filter splash will work.


----------



## OCTOhalie (Mar 25, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Forgot to mention to be careful using more than one form of treatment at same time(meds and heat).Meds often lower oxygen level,so if lowering the water a couple inches will make filter return splash this will be helpful.An air stone is a good thing also,but if you don't have one the filter splash will work.


Good idea. I do, however, have a sponge filter in the tank as well. With that on the pump, it creates quite a bit of oxygen. I think that is sufficient. 

UPDATE ON CORY: The single white spot is still there and I also noticed that he has what seems to be a small white circle spot on his tail fin now. Does not look the same as the first white spot.. Now i'm more confused. I have never dealt with ich or anything like it. .:huh:

I upped the quICK cure dose this morning to ~30 drops. I wanna take it kind of slow to make sure they aren't too stressed.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

basically ich should look like "grains of salt" on the fish.If any other spots or sores show up you need to use a different med.read the link I gave you on columnaris.It is not the easiest to recognise but really seems to be one of the most common issues lately.


----------



## OCTOhalie (Mar 25, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> basically ich should look like "grains of salt" on the fish.If any other spots or sores show up you need to use a different med.read the link I gave you on columnaris.It is not the easiest to recognise but really seems to be one of the most common issues lately.


I read the link.. you are absolutely right about it being hard to recognize because right now, I am not sure what it is. Maybe it is too early for me to see it well considering he is kind of small, as is the spot AND he won't sit still long enough for me to get a closer look. I wanna just take him out and see but I know that would be terrible. I just can't be sure if it flush to the skin or it is raised up/fluffy looking.

Still not much of a change.. pretty sure it isn't ich though.. I just hate to buy the medications for columnaris(waste money) and stress them out more if that isn't even it.. I am not sure what to do. I think I will do a 20% water change tomorrow and stop the ich medication though.. Still no sign of it on the other fish which is one good thing.


----------



## OCTOhalie (Mar 25, 2014)

So.. I woke up this morning and a mickey mouse molly has passed. I have no idea why, for he showed no previous signs of distress or illness. I am really sad about this.. 

Also could not find my 4th cory. I was running late for class so I had to leave but will get a better look when I get home.

I noticed the white circle spot on the cory's tail fin I had mentioned is mostly gone BUT despite the ich treatment, i now see at least one white spot on the clowns as well. I feel this is a losing battle and i really don't wanna lose any more fish :/ what to do now?!


----------

